# Where can I find some Red Clay?



## arowana_keeper (Oct 28, 2011)

Not sure if this is the right section to post in but does anyone know where I can get some Red Potters clay? It's gotta be red. Also, does anyone know if red clay *powder *is sold in stores if I want to do some mixing?


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought red clay at Michaels. I can't remember the brand but it was in a brick.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought a 5 KG bag before at this place. It is a pottery supply place and they have red clay. Yes it is in powder form.

Greenbarn Potters Supply Ltd.
9548 - 192nd Street,
Surrey, B.C. Canada
V4N 3R9
CALL: (604) 888-3411

HOURS: Tu-Fr 8:30-5PM, Sat 9-1PM


----------

